# goodbye Harry



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

harry passed last night sometime, when i got up this morning he was gone... he was getting better or so i thought but he was pretty old for a hairless, almost 2. he was a sweet rat who had been sick for along time, he never fought getting his meds either. last night i let him play with his brother and im glad he got to see him before he passed away. even tho im sad that i couldnt save him, im actually glad that hes out of pain now. Harry lived a hard life until he came here. he was spoiled and given lots of love and treats, a clean cage and lots of food and water. im glad i could adopt him and give him a good last week before he passed to the rainbow bridge. please send a thought or pray for him, i love you mr Harry, say hi to my other ratties who are already playing heaven :-*


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. But it's really good to hear that he had a good time with you, I think that makes up for what he's been through. I have a feeling Harry is there somewhere, happy. Who knows, maybe he might say hi to Tensho (my "pet" bird) ;D.

Where was Harry from? I think I missed your earlier post.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for you loss. I'm sending a prayer to him, and to you. Sounds like you did everything you could for him and I"m sure he appreciated all your love and kindness. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks guys, Arashi i adopted him from a family who could no longer keep him, i drove two and half hours to go pick him up  i still have his brother cheese tho, i let cheese sit on my shoulder while i buried Harry. ive got a rat grave yeard now :-( i know it comes with trying to save injured or sick animals tho so i just keep telling myself its worth it to try and give the rat a fighting chance atleast you know? i think harry had a really good life before he passed, he got held alot and petted, no body minded his biting even lol he never bit hard tho! im actually kinda happy that hes not fighting any more, he isnt in pain and wont have to suffer any more. i still miss him!! :-/


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I understand, it's kind of like why I bought my girls. I'm sure Harry's stay with you was a happy one. And I can understand how it feels to miss one of your companions, I've been there. But I think you should feel happy because you gave him a home when he needed one, and it would appear that he left peacefully .


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh Roxy I'm so sorry Hun!  I hate when we have too say goodbye it never seems too get easier  I will send a prayer his way


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

At least you made his last days better.
I remember I rescued 6 budgies once. The one was missing it's beak and I had to hand feed it. During the time they were adopted my ex had kicked me out, and I couldn't get back in the house. I begged her just to try and feed him and she went to party instead, and I came back to a dead bird. The other birds were adopted out in pairs except the sick one I kept, who I named CJ. He passed a week and a half after I adopted the other birds out. It wasn't fair but at least they had a home where they were cared for, and adopted out to amazing families where they would be loved. The care we give them is all that matters. R.I.P Mr. Harry.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just for your info, hairless rats don't always die under 2, I have had a few make it to 2.5o or 3, it was probably a deep-seated untreated respiratory infection (that could do the same to a furred rat) that shortened his life.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks again guys, all your thought and prayers mean alot, sparty and cheese were both acting kinda bummed, cheese even groomed Harry right before i buried him too. thats what made me cry :-( but hes in a better place now and my ratties have been giving me lots of rat kisses and cuddles  i love them all some much! lilspaz, im sorry i didnt know i was only going off what my vet told me, she just said since they are a genetic mutation that they arent as stable, maybe she was just trying to prepare from him passing...? and i was treating him with Doxy 2ccs twice daily, his previous owners never treated him tho and they lived in flithy nastiness :-( cheese has a funny pathwork type fur and he was the only one in the litter that had hair lol he is kinda weezy sounding and sneezy so hes going to the vet monday to get checked out too and prob put on meds as well hopefully he does really good and gets better  thanks again everybody! <3


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Roxy  But so glad that you took him and cared for him!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your poor Harry. At least he had a good life with you before he passed. My prayers are with you and Harry.


----------

